
Whoisi: Follow your friends on the Internet. - sant0sk1
http://www.0xdeadbeef.com/weblog/?p=348
======
bootload
_"... First and foremost the site is organized around people. Everyone has an
entry that gives an overview of what they are doing on the internet - weblog
posts, flickr photos, etc. But that entry is created entirely like a wiki.
Anyone can edit anything. ..."_

Interesting because you don't really control your own Feed account. It is at
the moment editable by anyone in a wiki-like way. If it is people based I can
see the same sort of editing & ownership problems that plague Wikipedia. I'm
at ~ <http://whoisi.com/p/2487>

